# Other forum



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So I joined another forum recently, because someone recommended it to me, but it is almost like if someone is asking for help even if they don't say they can't afford a vet it is like it is unspoken. I also see lots of people on that forum going on it and saying my vet said to do this but wouldn't this be better or is this dosage they recommended to high enough or to low AND people tell them what they give their rats for dosages or what they used for a similar issue, as if the vets are wrong and it's fine for you not to listen to them.

The people are nice but they don't seem to want to tell someone if they are in the wrong or to suggest other options.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I just know from experience that many many vets know squat about dosages and things for rats... I had to take the RMCA dosage and med guide chart with me to my vet when I took my rats and he actually kept it for reference as the numbers they had (in a book) were different than what the chart said. 

I know I've asked similar questions about meds on here prior to going to the vet just because I am pretty sure they never see rats and I want to be able to say "many keepers suggest x", etc. and see what they say. 

And yes, there are folks out there that can't afford a vet trip and it is not good.. But at the same time, when someone comes to a forum looking for help and all they hear is "you need to take it to a vet" or "you're a bad evil person for not going to the vet', etc. They shut down and stop listening... In that case, the rat gets zero help and you've alienated a person also who will no longer ask for help online. 

IMO there is nothing wrong with saying you should see a vet, but also giving your advice or experience on what you've done with your rats. It is good to correct people if their husbandry is wrong or you think the rat is in danger, but correct with kindness from the point of view that you are also helping the person, not just the rat... It odes no good to shame people or make them feel horrible because they can't afford a huge vet bill, etc.


----------

